# Best saddle for high withered TB



## Twiglet (9 October 2012)

Friend is struggling to get a GP/event saddle to fit her high withered TB type....has had various lameness issues this year and as such as dropped condition, with some muscle wastage behind withers. 
So looking for something that's going to give plenty of clearance without loading the weight on to the back....saddler has conveniently suggested the only option is a £1,500 bespoke as the only thing that will fit, but surely there is a market for saddles for TB types that doesn't involve having one made? 

And on that note - any decent saddler recommendations in the Surrey (Epsom) area?


----------



## Polotash (9 October 2012)

Could try a Wow with DD panels (double deep for dippy muscle behind wither). By the time you've sourced one even second hand and had it fitted you may still be around the £1000 + mark though... (£600 to pick up second hand saddle with seat and flaps you like, £250-400 to get DD panels plus £150 fitting)


----------



## Angua2 (9 October 2012)

something with cut back head and drop panels?? Kieffer do something along these lines

or use something like a korrector pad as an interim measure until the horse is back to normal


----------



## kerilli (9 October 2012)

my Ideal Impala was really good on my TB, who has prominent withers and very low-set ribs according to the saddler. I sold it on ebay and the lady who bought it said that it was the first saddle she had ever found that truly fitted her horse (same shape obv) so they are definitely worth a look. A new one shouldn't cost £1500.


----------



## elliefiz (9 October 2012)

My boy has the typical TB high withers and had the hollow dips due to lack of top line. I have a prestige pro elastic jumping saddle for him which is designed for this type of shape. However the saddler also recommended the Albion k2 range and also the Kieffer range due to the cut back head. Im sure she knows this but if he is going to change shape as he puts on condition apparently a wool flocked saddle is easier to refit than anything else.


----------



## longdog (9 October 2012)

Get her to look at the Kent & Masters High Wither range. Under £800 new leather


----------



## Twiglet (9 October 2012)

Thanks all - the Kent and Masters is another that's been recommended. I think she's actually quite tempted to look into the Thorowgood High Wither one as a temporary measure while he builds up again, then invest in something once he's back to a 'normal' shape. Not sure if that's a false economy though, I tend to steer clear of synthetics :s


----------



## Polotash (9 October 2012)

Is that the T4? A friend loans my narrow little TB x pony and bought a T4 for her. It fits ok, but ditto your views on synthetics, they always look a bit "perched" to me..


----------



## claracanter (9 October 2012)

Another vote for Kent and Masters here. Decent high wither saddle that wont break the bank.


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 October 2012)

longdog said:



			Get her to look at the Kent & Masters High Wither range. Under £800 new leather
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if this is allowed but I'm selling a nearly new S series high wither vss saddle £500 Ono I only had the horse a few months and then didn't ride him much due to injury and snow! So perfect condition


----------



## vam (9 October 2012)

claracanter said:



			Another vote for Kent and Masters here. Decent high wither saddle that wont break the bank.
		
Click to expand...

i have a K&M jump looking for a new home but it not a hi withered version which is a bit of a shame. Nice enough saddles thou and was a good stop gap while my boy grew.
If she does want to get a Thorowgood maybe look for a second hand one as it prob wont lose much money if she wants to re sell.


----------



## paddi22 (9 October 2012)

I had a similar shape horse and a thorowgood was the best fit for him.  I hate riding in it though, feel it tips me forward.


----------



## poiuytrewq (9 October 2012)

paddi22 said:



			I had a similar shape horse and a thorowgood was the best fit for him.  I hate riding in it though, feel it tips me forward.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! I've never heard anyone else say that but I swear my TG tips me forward and naturally my lower leg wants to sneak backwards! 
However it fits my horse beautifully and as I have to sometimes leave it at my yard which is very unsecure I prefer to have this rather than a swanky expensive saddle which may get stolen (hence the reason I'm selling the Kent and Masters>


----------



## AmeliaVDW (9 October 2012)

Shires Optimus Close Contact fits really well on my high withered TB.. Only £450 new for a leather saddle with interchangeable gullets. 

My instructor highly recommended it to me as well.


----------



## arizonahoney (9 October 2012)

T8 High wither Hybrid from Thorowgood?


----------



## Persepolis (9 October 2012)

Agree entirely about the Thorowgood, fits my thoroughbred perfectly and with an ajustable gullet, can be changed according to the season, condition of horse.  I do have a albion k2 jump saddle which also fits him well, just pad out with a sheepskin in winter when his topline drops.


----------



## longdog (10 October 2012)

vam said:



			i have a K&M jump looking for a new home but it not a hi withered version which is a bit of a shame. Nice enough saddles thou and was a good stop gap while my boy grew.
If she does want to get a Thorowgood maybe look for a second hand one as it prob wont lose much money if she wants to re sell.
		
Click to expand...

The K&M Jump is based on the cob tree so is not really suitable for HW types (in our experience)


----------



## Victoria25 (10 October 2012)

I use the high withered thorowgood T4 on my TB ... great as you can alter the width as they build up muscle


----------



## wench (10 October 2012)

I have a Symonds saddle that has a cut back head, and it's a "magic" TB saddle - fits everything from 16.3 NH type to 15.3 flat bred... not sure how it manages it, but it does!


----------



## JustMe22 (10 October 2012)

Tekna jump saddle?


----------



## blueeyed20girl (17 October 2012)

I have an albion legend 5000 xc saddle looking for a new home, was done for a very high withered tb he was ridden in it twice before retiring due to illness. So if interested give me a shout.


----------



## Mlini (17 October 2012)

I use a K&M on my high withered TB, he has to have a Nuumed sheepskin pad underneath though to get a better fit.


----------



## I<3myboy (17 October 2012)

I have a very high withered TB, who also has a very short back... joy! 
However once I brought my Albion (k2) GP obv. high withered, his top line has come on leeps and bounds! I had to buy a new one @ £1300  but well worth the money!


----------



## tricksibell85 (17 October 2012)

Hey - shaun has very high withers and a massive shoulder.  He has a pessoa jumping saddle, and a stubben dressage saddle.  He had a stubben before that I did dressage and jumping in which gave plenty of clearance  quite easy 2 pick up 2nd hand! X


----------



## Lornaj (23 November 2017)

does anyone know if the Albion Style dressage saddle is any good for high withers


----------



## fredflop (26 November 2017)

I have a TG hi wither, I love the saddle fits one of my tbs, is an awful fit on the other. Ideal impala/nyala/devo would be a good bet, as an Albion might. However, be warned, the only saddle I could get to fit my awkward tb was a hideous ancient gp...


----------



## soloequestrian (26 November 2017)

Balance/ LM saddles - designed to encourage muscle development in the area of the withers (and the rest of the back)!


----------



## Frumpoon (26 November 2017)

Another vote for the T4, cannot grumble at the money and mine dropped straight on my old TB with a medium gullet and no extra adjustments. The suedette knee and seat also made it super secure. Can getnsecond hand for about £250


----------

